

Checking a Claimed BQP=NP Algorithm - Strilanc
http://algorithmicassertions.com/quantum/2015/08/01/Checking-a-Claimed-BQP-NP-Algorithm.html

======
personjerry
What resources can I access to begin to understand this article?

~~~
Strilanc
Michael Nielsen, co-author of the de-facto standard textbook for quantum
computing [1], has an accessible "Quantum Computing for the Determined" video
series on youtube [2].

(There used to be a pdf of the textbook online at [3], but it seems to have
been removed...)

Scott Aaronson's Quantum Computing Since Democritus [4] is also good, but at a
more abstract level. The well-written lecture notes it's based on are on his
site [5].

General quantum physics knowledge can also help, but physics-focused content
tends to focus more on the calculus whereas quantum computing mostly only uses
the linear algebra. I liked The Theoretical Minimum [6].

1: [http://www.amazon.com/Quantum-Computation-Information-
Annive...](http://www.amazon.com/Quantum-Computation-Information-Anniversary-
Edition/dp/1107002176)

2:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1826E60FD05B44E4](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1826E60FD05B44E4)

3:
[http://www.johnboccio.com/research/quantum/notes/QC10th.pdf](http://www.johnboccio.com/research/quantum/notes/QC10th.pdf)

4: [http://www.amazon.com/Quantum-Computing-since-Democritus-
Aar...](http://www.amazon.com/Quantum-Computing-since-Democritus-
Aaronson/dp/0521199565)

5:
[http://www.scottaaronson.com/democritus/lec1.html](http://www.scottaaronson.com/democritus/lec1.html)

6: [http://www.amazon.com/Quantum-Mechanics-The-Theoretical-
Mini...](http://www.amazon.com/Quantum-Mechanics-The-Theoretical-
Minimum/dp/0465062903)

